# When I connect my TouchPad to my PC wants to format the USB/SD drive.



## mpullan (Apr 15, 2012)

I had Android on the touchpad. I used ACMEUninstall to wipe the version I had to install a new build to fix the space issue (SD card has 50+ apps and was going to add 2 gig to internal storage). Now, when I connect the touchpad to the pc, it comes up as a removable drive and Windows wants to reformat.

Does anyone have any suggestions on this?

Thanks,

Marcus


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mpullan said:


> I had Android on the touchpad. I used ACMEUninstall to wipe the version I had to install a new build to fix the space issue (SD card has 50+ apps and was going to add 2 gig to internal storage). Now, when I connect the touchpad to the pc, it comes up as a removable drive and Windows wants to reformat.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on this?
> 
> ...


Hey Marcus,

Do not format your device from windows, that will mess it up. You want to visit Jcsullins SDcard fix thread below. You need to stash those apps to get around the 50+ app issue.

Fixes for SDCARD issues for all versions of CyanogenMod

Removed SD card

SD card removed. Insert a new one.

If so, that (most likely) means that you have encountered the
50+ issue. To fix it, you will need to move apps back from
the 'sdcard' to the 'Internal storage' (or 'phone').

The next fix/workaround allows you to 'stash' some of the apps
on the 'sdcard' so that the 50+ issue does not come into play.
This will allow you to move apps back from the 'sdcard' without
encountering the "Removed SD card" error while attempting to do so.
Each time you apply this 'fix', it will 'stash' all but 40 of
the apps on the 'sdcard'.

So, apply this fix once. Then move apps back from the 'sdcard' to
the 'phone' (or 'Internal storage'). Note that apps that have been
'stashed' might show with a greyed-out icon with an 'SD Card' symbol
and the letters 'SD' -- do not attempt to move these. After you
have moved the apps from the 'sdcard' back to 'phone' (those that
haven't been 'stashed'), you apply the fix again. Applying the
fix the second time will 'unstash' the remaining apps (remember
that it will not allow more than 40 apps to be 'unstashed') thus
allowing you to move them off the 'sdcard' too.

Get it here: http://www.mediafire...4n3fhag1d33127q
Apply with your favorite recovery software.


----------



## mpullan (Apr 15, 2012)

Roland,

I have already removed Android from my touchpad using the ACMEUninstall. Now, I can not see the pad when I connect to the PC. Windows just keeps trying to trick me into that format, but I know better.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mpullan said:


> Roland,
> 
> I have already removed Android from my touchpad using the ACMEUninstall. Now, I can not see the pad when I connect to the PC. Windows just keeps trying to trick me into that format, but I know better.


You should try doing a factory reset from the WebOS reset menu. Note this will delete any and all files you placed on the TP so move anything off that you want to keep. Make sure you have a full change before starting this it could take an hour to complete.


----------



## mpullan (Apr 15, 2012)

Full Erase or Secure Full Erase?


----------



## mpullan (Apr 15, 2012)

Roland,

I did a Secure Full ease and I can now see the touchpad via my computer. Soon to be running Android on it again!!!

thanks..you rock.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mpullan said:


> Roland,
> 
> I did a Secure Full ease and I can now see the touchpad via my computer. Soon to be running Android on it again!!!
> 
> thanks..you rock.


Sorry fell a sleep at the computer again last night, been very sick  Very happy to hear its all fixed and ready for a fresh install on Android!! Have fun :grin:


----------



## mpullan (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm now at I'm now at Android 4.2.2, kernel 2.6.35 and CM 10.1-20121207-SNAPSHOT-BLUETOOTH-tenderloin. Any suggestions on further updates?

I ran the jcsully upgrade for data_plus_2048mb, but it didn't successfully update my space. I'll re-read his original thread on that so I can do it right.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

You are back to the point were this all started. The key to a successful install of the 2048 patch is flashing it immediately after installing whatever version of CM you want. So make a backup, uninstall, reinstall, reboot and check the install went OK and then flash the patch. Reboot immediately afterwards to initialize the memory. Then restore your backup. Done it many times, never had a problem. The extra memory will remain as long as ACMEUninstaller is not run again.


----------

